# 2nd gear doesn't like the cold



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

I think every SE-R post I've seen here, the owner has been from SoCal - so I might be shooting in the dark. Maybe I'll get one of the Nissan techs to help me out.

When ever the temp is below 30'ish - 2nd gear grinds. I read of this issue on the Z early on but has been fixed with a different trans  It isn't bad - but it is clear it is only when it's cold. The colder it is the longer it lasts.

I'd rather not take it in for a replacement - unless of course it is a known issue. Has anyone tried running synthetic manual trans fluid? Does this help? I guess I'd rather do that than have the trans replaced. 

Background - '06 SE-R, 6-speed about 2K miles. It has done it since new'ish. It is generally parked in a garage so it doesn't happen all that often.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Going synthetic is definately a good start. I dont know what weight your tranny takes bu Redline makes one of the better/best transmission fluids.


----------



## Gr8ful (Jun 1, 2005)

Mine is notchy also when cold. Only one of a few minor complaints. A great car.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

My 2000 Frontier was bad about that. Castrol Synthetic pretty much solved the problem though, try it. If your 06 is doing that take it in for warranty.


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

I guess I'm trying to avoid taking it in if there is a better fix i.e. synthetic....

Today was 18* when I went to lunch. 1st to 3rd fixes the problem.


----------



## k0olguy101 (Feb 20, 2006)

I LIVE IN ANCHORAGE AK. I JUST BOUGHT MY SE-R AND THE TRANNY DOESN'T GRIND WHEN ITS COLD. WAS ABOUT 10 DEGREES AND IT WAS SHIFTING FINE


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have an 2005 Altima SE-R and it has about 4600 miles on it. I live in Denver and it gets cold (-11 just the other day)and it does grind when the transmission is cold but only when you shift fast or at normal speed. If you shift slower until the transmission is warm then everything is fine, no grinds. When it is cold the shifts are much stiffer. My 2003 Spec V did the same thing.


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Being the temp makes such a big difference - I'm thinking synthetic is going to be the best solution. I've tried the slow shift and it does seem to help - but in Chicago if you shift too slow people end up hitting you  Most of the time I'll just skip 2nd until the it warms up. 1-3 generally slows the shift down a bit. 

K0olguy - is yours a 6-speed or auto?


----------



## k0olguy101 (Feb 20, 2006)

it is a 6 speed. but i just bought it. only has 100 miles. maybe when i start getting more miles or if it gets colder then i would see. well i would at a nissan dealership so if i find anything out i will post news about it


----------



## D Way of the Future (Feb 22, 2006)

i've had mine for over a year now and its been doing that ever since I bought it, and when i take it to the dealer, its amazing how it never does it :loser:


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

Up in Canada - Mine will do this also 06 - to remedy I pause between 1 -2 shift in the neutral notch for a split second then complete my shift, synchro just arent keeping up when cold - you can lso try going right to third after 1st gear until car has warmed up a little.


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah - I generally do the 1-3. I'll probably switch to Redline and see how that works.


----------

